# Jeko Snow Belts



## trigrem

I was looking at MHF News page and saw listed Jeko Snow Belts, they looked easy to fit, and the blurb mentioned Motorhomes so I looked further.
Problem, the tyre sizes were quoted as 265/35/18, my tyres are 215/70/R15. so obviously no good.
But are there any Motorhomes with a tyre profile of 35, that seems more like a sports profile. Or is it a mistype and the 3 should be an 8 making it. 265/85/18 
Any comments.
Doug


----------



## gaspode

Hi Doug

It's your interpretation that's wrong here. :lol: 

a 35 profile tyre would be much larger than a 70 profile tyre of the same nominal width/diameter. The description says "up to 265/35/18" which is a pretty large tyre, the implication being that they'll fit your 215/70/R15 tyres with loads of room to spare.

If in doubt, give ODB a ring on 0845 869 8940, they'll confirm or otherwise.


----------



## teemyob

The circumference of a 265/35/18 is 2019mm
The circumference of a 215/70/15 is 2142mm

So I would imagine the Jeko's should fit.

TM


----------



## Jean-Luc

teemyob said:


> The circumference of a 265/35/18 is 2019mm
> The circumference of a 215/70/15 is 2142mm
> 
> So I would imagine the Jeko's should fit.
> 
> TM


gaspode says "The description says "up to 265/35/18""

It looks to me like they would be too small :?: :?: :?:


----------



## teemyob

*Size*

Thanks,

I was comparing the rolling circumference of the tyre.

The Girth or bulk of the tyre and wheel should be very similar.

As far as I am aware

There is no such size as a 265/85/18 tyre

Looking at the size of the Tyre/Wheel on the car in the image below and then looking at the size of the Jeko Belts. I think they should be okay. I have a proper look and let you know

TM


----------



## trigrem

After my original post Gaspode kindly pointed out the error of my ways.
From the illustration the belts fit around the profile of the tyre so the circumference of the tyre is not relevant.
After further research informed me that the middle figure in the tyre spec refers to the depth of the tyre as a percentage of the width then the profile circumference of a 265/35 tyre is 715.5mm and the circumference of my 215/70 tyre is 731mm.
Which seems to point to the belts being too small.
I have not telephoned the number Gaspode gave me as I have an aversion to 087 & 0845 numbers.
Doug


----------



## Freddiebooks

On this clip it says they are a universal fit. Am I missing something ?

And does anyone own these items ? Any Good ? How Much ?

Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks

On this clip it says they are a universal fit. Am I missing something ?

And does anyone own these items ? Any Good ? How Much ?

Freddiebooks


----------



## Shell181

Sorry to hijack your post Trigrem but hadn't seen these until you mentioned them. We are possibly looking at some snow socks but just wandering how long they might last. Don't know how much the snow belts are compared to the snow socks but they might be a better option.....

We are only looking at something like this for in the UK when its weather like it is now.

Anyone got any please and offer any comments?

Thanks
Michele


----------



## teemyob

trigrem said:


> I was looking at MHF News page and saw listed Jeko Snow Belts, they looked easy to fit, and the blurb mentioned Motorhomes so I looked further.
> Problem, the tyre sizes were quoted as 265/35/18, my tyres are 215/70/R15. so obviously no good.
> But are there any Motorhomes with a tyre profile of 35, that seems more like a sports profile. Or is it a mistype and the 3 should be an 8 making it. 265/85/18
> Any comments.
> Doug


I have a set of Jeko belts as a belt and braces thing.

They do fit my 215/75/16 C Mercedes wheels.

So, as long as you have 1cm clearance between your caliper and inner wheel, the Jeko belts will fit.

Just a thought, you can use rope as an emergency to get you off wet grass or snow.

Best to use natural rope and again, make sure you have clearance around the inner wheel.

TM


----------



## Jean-Luc

teemyob said:


> So, as long as you have 1cm clearance between your caliper and inner wheel, the Jeko belts will fit.
> 
> TM


The Jeko Snow Belts look like an excellent product.
It seems however that it would be a good idea to check if a 1cm or 7/16" thick piece of timber batten will pass through the wheel between the rim and the caliper without fouling, before purchasing.


----------



## teemyob

*tyres*

Also, bear in mind Jeko belts are designed for cars.

Not sure how much weight they can take but....

Worth a try when stuck!

TM


----------



## zulurita

I had a look at these and read somewhere that they were suitable for alloy wheels but not for the ordinary wheels due to the clearance needed.

Is that correct or have I interpreted this wrongly?


----------



## teemyob

*Clearance*



zulurita said:


> I had a look at these and read somewhere that they were suitable for alloy wheels but not for the ordinary wheels due to the clearance needed.
> 
> Is that correct or have I interpreted this wrongly?


So long as you have clearance and can pass what are giant Cable Ties/Zip Ties through the wheel, all will be okay. Sharp wheel/trip edges may cause cutting into the plastic straps mind and you may need to remove wheel trims on some vehicles.

TM


----------

